# MRC Light Genie hookup problem -help!



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am struggling to connect the very small output wires to my layout. I am trying to use a screw terminal to connect the small gauge wire from the circuit board to a 22 GA wire that goes to the LEDs. I have tried to tin the leads but when I tighten down the screws the wire breaks. I have tried even without tinned leads. I don't believe that I am over tightening the screws as I am using a small Phillips head with minimal force. There must be a better way but I am at a loss except for soldering the two together. I would prefer to have a terminal strip in between. Suggestion welcome!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

MRC Light Genie User Manual

What's the problem? It appears you can connect 1 to 3 white LED's in series with a resistor. The 470 ohm resistor is suitable for a single LED on the 12V output. Each output has a max of 100ma at 12VDC.

Why in the world would a few LED's require #22 wire? Use finer wire!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am using a 66m2 Cat 5 connecting block as a distribution point. I need 22 gauge wire for the punch down terminals to work properly. I don't care about the current carrying capacity of the distribution wires to my leds. I have decided just to solder a 22ga wire to the Light Genie wires. I would have preferred to have secondary distribution point with screw in terminal strips between the 66 block and the Light Genie, but I will just forget that idea. Thanks for the comment.


----------

